# NGD: Ormsby Hypemachine Claro walnut burl



## esp_eraser (Feb 13, 2015)

Firstly here are some quality pics








































With Capos girls 




My Rack now:




Specs:
6 String multiscale
1 piece Black limba Body
Claro Walnut burl top w/matching backplates
Pale Moon Ebony Neck scarf jointed
30 year Air dried Figured Tasmanian Oak fretboard
Tahitian Black pearl Shark inlay
Black peraloid binding (ties in the shark quite well)
Glow green side dots
Hipshot Locking tuners
Stainless Steel XJ Frets
Bone nut
Ormsby Nunchucker A8 and De La Crème a5 pickups
Single saddle bridge pieces
2 volume controls, and coil split mini switch
Dunlop recessed straplocks
Oiled body/headstock face and satin neck

* I dont normally put these things up so be kind * 


Ok so ive been a fan of the Ormsby brand for a long long time now. For whatever reason its taken me this long to get one but now that I have one the weight has been lifted off my shoulders.

Disappointed that I had missed out on the 13'hype run I ensured that I kept my eye on SSO for any updates and needless to say I was rewarded by having the opportunity to get in on the run.

Short review:

I often read these reviews after someone has received a guitar.
"Oh its the best thing ive ever played" "best guitar i own" etc etc only for it to end up in the FS/FT column a couple of weeks later or worse a long and detailed thread about the 101 points of why not to buy a guitar from loothier x......

This is not one of those, I have had this guitar for 4 full weeks now.
It has been played unplugged, at low volumes, and cranked and yes its had to time to endure Melbournes fluctuating weather. 

It Is AMAZING, absolutely not a shred of doubt about it.

The guitar itself has a great balance to it, obviously there is more weight in the body than the neck though it just tends to balance out quite nicely.

Design wise: I love it and from the body to the headstock it works extremely well. Any thought I had of owning a Blackmachine has been erased as this in my view satisfies any curiosity i had of the former.
Tonewoods wise its quirky but thats my taste and it worked well.
As for the tonewoods available they are sourced from all over the world and of the highest grade in most cases. 
Construction wise it is a First class, see last point*


The craftsmanship on this guitar is also of a excellent/high standard, great carves, perfectionist detail on the binding. The most exquisite neck carve known to man. I asked for an ESP thin u, and I was given that though comparing side by side this just has that extra amount of detail that makes it more enjoyable to play.

The latter could be due in part to the multiscale system. This is no gimmick or an attempt to slant frets to look aesthetically pleasing.
Whilst I can't explain everything that is happening with it all I need to know is that it works for me and I dont regret ordering multiscale.

This leads me to the playability, it is of the highest standard.
What I believe justifies this comment is:
1. the setup work is superb
2. the fretwork is incredible good
3. The combination of the neck, multiscale and precision craftsmanship make this one of the most comfortable and enjoyable guitars i've ever played.
Some guitars will fight you whilst playing them, others like a Parker Fly will let you move effortlessly across the neck. This guitar is has its own feel and I truly believe it is one of the most amazing guitars ive played.

How does it sound?? It has great bass and treble characteristics with notable mids coming through. It has this twang about it too, maybe due to the ebony neck/oak fb and .... it is its own beast. Quality wise its the same as any Ormsby I've played but it has its own unique sound.

One thing I can say about the Ormsby brand is consistency and high quality.
I have played a half dozen of them now, from client owned to an Artist owned and barring personal specs and woods they are all on the same level. 

The customer service aspect of this business, yet another benchmark
I often  when I see someone complain that a luthier hasn't been in contact with a client and its "like soooo long its been 2 days"
** Please dont expect Perry or any other luthier to be at your beckon call because thats simply unrealistic but..

Its simple, make yourself available and when you're available to respond you do.
Perry has Facebook groups for his client runs ( A first I believe?) and communication is made an absolute breeze. Not only can we see constant updates of the guitars throughout their build process but get to discuss related topics with other clients.


If that wasnt enough there were constant photo updates from Perry and Capoieresp and guitar mockups a plenty to mix and match tonewoods before selection was cemented in.

Overall I would do this 100 times over without thinking about it and would encourage anyone who has GAS'd or dreamed of owning one to...
....ING DO IT!!!!!! 

There are people who become luthiers and do an absolute superb job of it crafting fine instruments and then there are some that are not made for it.
Perry Ormsby was born for crafting Guitars and theres just no doubt about it.

Thanks to Perry, Jett and Capoeiraesp for all of your hard work. 

Some shots ive taken with my moblie (cell phone) :


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 13, 2015)

Shade shot:


----------



## theo (Feb 13, 2015)

phhhhhhhhhhhwoaaaaaaaaaaar. Happy NGD! Can't wait to get mine


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 13, 2015)

Incredible. What an organic looking guitar.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you Robbie. I'll admit I got a little tear in my eye reading this &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## nyxzz (Feb 13, 2015)

Gorgeous axe. I know for a fact that the day I can afford an instrument of this caliber, I'll jump on an Ormsby without a second thought. It's my dream to own one. HNGD!


----------



## Unknowing45 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good lord that thing looks like the smoothest playing monster ever.


----------



## patsanger (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome write up. And that PME neck looks great with that amazing top!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 14, 2015)

Great write up, Rob! Glad you're a happy man. That guitar is immaculate.


----------



## HappySinner (Feb 14, 2015)

Great review! I've been Perry's endorsee for ten years now, and I have to agree with all points. I came from an endorsement with a major guitar brand to sign with Ormsby, and have never regretted the move. A major talent in guitars, for sure.


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Feb 14, 2015)

My GOD that guitar is beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy  Love the wood choices man - absolutely insane looking


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 14, 2015)

That is an amazing assembly of woods. Where the hell does Perry find that stuff? Unreal. Congrats on the epic NGD!


----------



## Braden717 (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow, Ormsby is definitely on my radar in the future. What a smokin' guitar.


----------



## fastmerc (Feb 14, 2015)

freakin amazing


----------



## Doombreed (Feb 15, 2015)

HNGD mate. The PME neck in particular is a thing of pure ridiculous awesomeness!

Could you perhaps expand a bit on how she sounds? Perhaps in terms of tones you might expect from other guitars?


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful guitar and collection! HNGD! 

Also what is that "prototype" Gibson in your rack?


----------



## theo (Feb 15, 2015)

Got to have a play on this beast yesterday.

PME is a fantastic neckwood!


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 16, 2015)

Stunning guitar, Looks immense! & from the sounds of it it sounds / plays immensely too HNGD!!! 


The Hypemachine GAS is burning hotter as time goes on.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy NGD dude!!! That is a stunning guitar. The neck is awesome, how does it feel?


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Feb 16, 2015)

God that's nice


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 16, 2015)

So much porn, gotta see it all!!!

That top looks like the waves of a chocolatey ocean, a very tasty one at that. Congrats on the guitar, dude!


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 16, 2015)

HappySinner said:


> Great review! I've been Perry's endorsee for ten years now, and I have to agree with all points. I came from an endorsement with a major guitar brand to sign with Ormsby, and have never regretted the move. A major talent in guitars, for sure.



Thank you, your an amazing musician


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am still amazed every time I jam with my Hype. They are worthy of all praise. Congrats!


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Feb 17, 2015)

This is insanely gorgeous -- my favourite NGD in ages.


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 19, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Happy NGD dude!!! That is a stunning guitar. The neck is awesome, how does it feel?



Thanks mate, neck is absolutely a dream to play on.
super smooth and we'll carved all the way down. An upgrade on my esp thin U shape for sure which is what it was based on.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 19, 2015)

Congrats mate! Love the curls on the walnut.. is it a one piece?? 

And what scale / tuning for a 6 string multiscale?


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 20, 2015)

jahosy said:


> Congrats mate! Love the curls on the walnut.. is it a one piece??
> 
> And what scale / tuning for a 6 string multiscale?



Thanks bud 
It's a book matched walnut top
The scale is 25.5-27.5 multi and it's setup in drop C 10-52 Elixirs


----------



## tallikaz (Feb 20, 2015)

Pretty cool exotic woods in there, wow. HNGD!


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 20, 2015)

Doombreed said:


> HNGD mate. The PME neck in particular is a thing of pure ridiculous awesomeness!
> 
> Could you perhaps expand a bit on how she sounds? Perhaps in terms of tones you might expect from other guitars?



Good question mate

Things that come to mind is that it is a lot more mid range prominent than compared to my mahogany bodied guitars. (this has black limba)
Theres obviously a few factors at play but that comes to mind first.

The low end appears to have a sponginess to it kind of like if it was naturally coil tapped- thats probably the best way I can explain it. To compare the corrosive hype side by side which has an ash body and tas bw neck and is sharp and defined in tone this has a looser, spongier feel. 

The guitar has a 3 way selector with coil tap and 2x volume, no tone.
Given that natural sponginess I poorly described  engaging the coil tap and 3 way almost gives me as much sounds as a 5 way selector, almost .

When flipping over to the neck pickup one thing strikes me straight away and that is compared to other hypes and guitars in general its sound is less muddy and warmer. It still has the warm neck sound your looking for, for lead playing but to my ears is a little more refined and snappy. Almost front and centre.

The notes are clear and well defined throughout the middle and treble side of the fretboard and where my horizon was too glassy and bright/harsh at times when hitting the higher registers the hype has less of that harsh cut through.
Could also have been pu's SD vs these well suited pu's.

The pu's (ormsby handmade) are a driving force here however allow the user to control their direction of playing and not be confined to one tone as they do more then peel paint off walls metal stuff.

I would say this guitar may be better to suited to alot of the modern type metal music as compared say a thrash type due to its sound though certainly not restricted to it. I have an sx on order with a maple cap, blackwood body and wenge neck which I think is a more traditional combo. That is the same tonewood specs as Joe Haleys sx and it will be interesting to compare my hype and sx side by side tone wise.

Im really not that good at the tech stuff so hopefully this helps explain to some degree.


----------



## witeter (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats! Ormsby nails it yet again..


----------



## Geysd (Feb 21, 2015)

esp_eraser said:


> ...
> 
> With Capos girls
> 
> ...



This blue/brown (rusted?) one on the left looks ... interessting! Could you post some more detailed pics of it? I would appreciate it


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 21, 2015)

Here you go. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...rmsby-hypemachine-corrosion-6-multiscale.html


----------



## Doombreed (Feb 22, 2015)

esp_eraser said:


> Good question mate
> 
> --snip--
> 
> Im really not that good at the tech stuff so hopefully this helps explain to some degree.



Thanks for all of that and please don't apologise that you can't put the tone into words. That's a failure of language and nothing more.

All of the variation is really quite impressive and it does make me really keen to pick mine up and see how she sounds.

Maybe Mat or someone could do a tone test video at the next 'Meat up'?


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 22, 2015)

Doombreed said:


> Thanks for all of that and please don't apologise that you can't put the tone into words. That's a failure of language and nothing more.
> 
> All of the variation is really quite impressive and it does make me really keen to pick mine up and see how she sounds.
> 
> Maybe Mat or someone could do a tone test video at the next 'Meat up'?



for sure
will try to get a couple in there


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a build thread for my sxm starting real soon, keep an eye out here for a link


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 24, 2015)

This is inspiring. Congratulations on the guitar(s). They're surreal.


----------



## esp_eraser (Sep 21, 2015)

Some more pics that have recently surfaced, these were taken pre delivery
Loving this guitar more than when I first got it too


----------



## esp_eraser (Feb 19, 2016)

Link for my new build:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...build-pale-moon-purplehearts.html#post4536501


----------



## ShredFever (Feb 20, 2016)

That just a stunningly beautiful instrument! I follow him on Instagram, and dude generates some seriously drool worthy guitar pron!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 20, 2016)

ughhhhhhhh I want it


----------

